# Denton and Sasquatch Podcast #10



## Sasquatch

This week Targetshooter joins the show. Denton Talks guns and cans and a lot of other stuff happens. Plus the triumphant return of SLIPPY!!!!

Enjoy!

PF show 10 | Hobbies Podcasts | PodOmatic

If you're interested in hearing past shows you can find them here:

http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/books-videos-media-podcasts/35865-denton-sasquatch-podcast-links.html


----------



## Denton

Slippy is the only one who made sense!

But, if you want a suppressor? Here it goes:  Killebrew


----------



## Auntie

:vs_wave: beep, beep, beep, beep where is the tsk, tsk emoticon
I love vidalia onions!

I didn't know you guys spoke Greek. :glasses:

SLIPPY!! you got lots of beeps. Good advice.

Denton, tsk tsk.

Nice to hear you Targetshooter.


----------



## Auntie

I wanted to also let everyone know how well the podomatic app works. Since I downloaded it on Sasquatch's recommendation I have not had any technical difficulties.


----------



## 6811

Denton asked why do we have to pay the ATF $200 to own a suppressor. It is to discourage you from buying them. Also, this so called ATF tax stamp is unconstitutional. It is no different than the poll tax of the early19 the century that prevented everyone from voting. Poll tax was outlawed by the passing of the 24th amendment.

Congress should enact an amendment preventing the government from taxing it's citizens right to own a suppressor. Furthermore, this 90 days to 9 months wait for the Form 1 or Form 4 to be approved is nothing but a delay tactic of the ATF. An infringement of our rights. There is no reason why we should wait that long.


----------



## Denton

Auntie said:


> :vs_wave: beep, beep, beep, beep where is the tsk, tsk emoticon
> I love vidalia onions!
> 
> I didn't know you guys spoke Greek. :glasses:
> 
> SLIPPY!! you got lots of beeps. Good advice.
> 
> Denton, tsk tsk.
> 
> Nice to hear you Targetshooter.


I love you!


----------



## Denton

6811 said:


> Denton asked why do we have to pay the ATF $200 to own a suppressor. It is to discourage you from buying them. Also, this so called ATF tax stamp is unconstitutional. It is no different than the poll tax of the early19 the century that prevented everyone from voting. Poll tax was outlawed by the passing of the 24th amendment.
> 
> Congress should enact an amendment preventing the government from taxing it's citizens right to own a suppressor. Furthermore, this 90 days to 9 months wait for the Form 1 or Form 4 to be approved is nothing but a delay tactic of the ATF. An infringement of our rights. There is no reason why we should wait that long.


No crap; I get that!
The problem is they should tax those who do Not run suppressors instead of those who do!


----------



## 6811

Denton said:


> No crap; I get that!
> The problem is they should tax those who do Not run suppressors instead of those who do!


Aha.... Kinda like a "noise tax". Well, what's gonna happen is manufacturers will be producing guns already suppressed to get around that.

I believe what should happen is that people should be issued a card or permit to purchase NFA items. The permit is valid for 5 years and requires the usual NFA background check when you get the card. Once you have the card and you buy an NFA weapon, you just have to go through NICS before taking possession of the weapon. This way it cuts the ATF workload of processing those stupid form 4s. Still an infringement on our rights, but not as bad as what's going on now.


----------



## A Watchman

*@Denton*..... WTH? That's it? ..... You call that a gun review? ...... Naw that is a gun mention. I wanna SEE you drool, fondle, stroke, stutter and stammer over the darn evil rifle. Talk through the characteristics, cover the non floating barrel, demo its smooth rumble, taunt the wanna be's ...... ya get it? A real gun review that would make Hickok or Jeff Quinn smile with envy.

Now take a breather, quit babbling, get your leather hat back on your head, then turn on the video camera and get back out in the rain.


----------



## Auntie

A Watchman said:


> *@Denton*..... WTH? That's it? ..... You call that a gun review? ...... Naw that is a gun mention. I wanna SEE you drool, fondle, stroke, stutter and stammer over the darn evil rifle. Talk through the characteristics, cover the non floating barrel, demo its smooth rumble, taunt the wanna be's ...... ya get it? A real gun review that would make Hickok or Jeff Quinn smile with envy.
> 
> Now take a breather, quit babbling, get your leather hat back on your head, then turn on the video camera and get back out in the rain.


So you are saying you want them to speak more Greek? LOL


----------



## Targetshooter

The podcast was great , I liked being on the show , I hope next time I can express some of my views , but I really like what Denton had to say and I wouldn't have changed it a bit .


----------



## Denton

John Killebrew making the Ruger rail work with the Armasight Vampire.


----------



## Denton

I'm about sick and tired of the pictures turning sideways!


----------



## Sasquatch

Denton said:


> I'm about sick and tired of the pictures turning sideways!


Put the weed down, they're all straight.

Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


----------



## Denton

Sasquatch said:


> Put the weed down, they're all straight.
> 
> Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


All three are rotated 90 degrees counterclockwise on my screen.


----------



## SGG

Denton said:


> All three are rotated 90 degrees counterclockwise on my screen.


They load correctly on the Tapatalk app


----------



## A Watchman

Denton said:


> I'm about sick and tired of the pictures turning sideways!


Can someone give me a layman's explanation and remedy for the sideway pics?


----------



## Denton

SGG said:


> They load correctly on the Tapatalk app


OK; I trust you. Thanks.


----------



## Denton

A Watchman said:


> Can someone give me a layman's explanation and remedy for the sideway pics?


 @Cricket; we members of the drooling section would like some knowledge, please!


----------



## A Watchman

SGG said:


> They load correctly on the Tapatalk app


Are you saying I need a lapatalk app?


----------



## Denton

My Ruger American with my suppressor attached.

Y'all might want to buy one, too. Make the world a more tranquil place! The can will cost you 500 bucks, and then another 200 to the ATF.

 Killebrew


----------



## Denton

OK; that isn't upside down to y'all?


----------



## SGG

Denton said:


> OK; that isn't upside down to y'all?


Nope


----------



## SGG

A Watchman said:


> Are you saying I need a lapatalk app?


I use it exclusively, from my phone. I find it superior in many ways for me, versus forum app or browser viewing.


----------



## A Watchman

Denton said:


> OK; that isn't upside down to y'all?


Yes.......


----------



## admin

It is usually the result of how you take the picture on your phone and any special phone settings that you might have.

I would create a practice thread to test what causes it in your situation and keep trying different settings.

Some folks found it happened when they turned their phone the wrong way for landscape mode.

Some people have solved the issue by editing and saving the image before uploading it.


----------



## Slippy

Cricket said:


> It is usually the result of how you take the picture on your phone and any special phone settings that you might have.
> 
> I would create a practice thread to test what causes it in your situation and keep trying different settings.
> 
> Some folks found it happened when they turned their phone the wrong way for landscape mode.
> 
> Some people have solved the issue by editing and saving the image before uploading it.


I think its just a way for the phudge packing dweebs over at Apple to get their jolly's...


----------



## preponadime

Denton said:


> View attachment 25138
> 
> 
> My Ruger American with my suppressor attached.
> 
> Y'all might want to buy one, too. Make the world a more tranquil place! The can will cost you 500 bucks, and then another 200 to the ATF.
> 
> Killebrew


I was taught to shoot from some really weird positions but upsidedown


----------



## Arklatex

Denton said:


> View attachment 25138
> 
> 
> My Ruger American with my suppressor attached.
> 
> Y'all might want to buy one, too. Make the world a more tranquil place! The can will cost you 500 bucks, and then another 200 to the ATF.
> 
> Killebrew


That is a freakin sweet rifle! Awesome setup for nighttime hog hunts right there.


----------



## inceptor

Cricket said:


> Some folks found it happened when they turned their phone the wrong way for landscape mode.


I did that.



Cricket said:


> Some people have solved the issue by editing and saving the image before uploading it.


And I did this too but they still came out sideways.


----------



## Denton

preponadime said:


> I was taught to shoot from some really weird positions but upsidedown


I'm sorry you had substandard training. In the 80's, shooting while drunk and hanging from the top bunk was standard. Well, maybe it was just standard behavior and not so much training.
Memories fade and warp with time.


----------



## A Watchman

Cricket said:


> It is usually the result of how you take the picture on your phone and any special phone settings that you might have.
> 
> I would create a practice thread to test what causes it in your situation and keep trying different settings.
> 
> Some folks found it happened when they turned their phone the wrong way for landscape mode.
> 
> Some people have solved the issue by editing and saving the image before uploading it.





inceptor said:


> I did that.
> 
> And I did this too but they still came out sideways.


*@Cricket * I save them to "My Documents" after taking and they are positioned correctly when viewed ...... its only after posting here that they turn sideways. Wanna swing at this one again?


----------



## Prepared One

Thanks for the heads up on the SR 762 @Denton. It's on the list and I am ready to pull the trigger. Just need to figure a lie to tell my wife when it shows up in the safe. I found it? It's a gift from Obama? Hillary? Well, I will keep working on it. Good podcast guys.


----------



## admin

A Watchman said:


> *@Cricket * I save them to "My Documents" after taking and they are positioned correctly when viewed ...... its only after posting here that they turn sideways. Wanna swing at this one again?


Sorry, that is still almost always related to a setting to auto rotate the image for viewing.

You can find a gazillion articles about this on the net.

https://www.etsy.com/teams/7718/questions/discuss/12058925/
Why Your Photos Don?t Always Appear Correctly Rotated


----------



## preponadime

Denton said:


> I'm sorry you had substandard training. In the 80's, shooting while drunk and hanging from the top bunk was standard. Well, maybe it was just standard behavior and not so much training.
> Memories fade and warp with time.


In Nam I had to do some fancy shooting while hanging out of a tree does that count?


----------



## Denton

preponadime said:


> In Nam I had to do some fancy shooting while hanging out of a tree does that count?


Were you upside down? Yes. Unless you were sober.


----------



## preponadime

Denton said:


> Were you upside down? Yes. Unless you were sober.


The only thing I remember about that whole cluster was waking up in the field hospital and my Gunny asking if I was effing crazy I remember telling him I had the High Ground


----------



## 8301

I've also delt with some difficult rails to mount on but on my Rugar American short barrel 300 blackout the Pulsar N750 fit right on. I went with the Omega suppressor last year and while the Omega suppressor is top notch quality I sometimes consider getting one of those oil can suppressors because you can simply screw on a new oil can and you've got a factory fresh set of baffles. But the current 6 month waiting period for the suppressor stamp has me holding off. Back when I applied for my stamp it came in less than 5 weeks.

By chance I took that rifle to the range (shooting at 80 yards) today to check the sights on a bench. Shooting subsonic (1060 fps) with 220 gn bullets the Rugar was printing 1.15" groups. Then with the suppressor still on I switched to full power 115 gn bullets and managed a .77 group. All hand loads.... Not bad for daytime shooting with a digital night vision sight. I love the fact that while digital scopes don't have a very sharp daytime image they can be shot during the day without a lens cap. There was a guy there who managed several sub .8" groups with his CZ 22lr at the same 80 yard distance which is damn good for a 22lr shooting CCs. He said his best with that CZ 22lr was .55" at the same 80 yd distance.

It was interesting to see that the full powered loads shot 8" higher than the subsonic loads at 80 yds. Shooting subsonic has a LOT of bullet drop. I was expecting a less than 4" height difference at that distance.

That Rugar American is a tight shooting rifle with a good trigger.

Went out with it tonight and tried to call some coyotes in but no luck. They would answer but not come to visit.


----------



## 8301

A Watchman said:


> *@Cricket *Wanna swing at this one again?


I'd want to try that swing if Cricket was swinging with me. She seems to be such a pleasant lady.


----------



## SGG

John Galt said:


> I'd want to try that swing if Cricket was swinging with me. She seems to be such a pleasant lady.


----------



## admin

I am laughing so much tonight that my cheeks are starting to hurt. :tango_face_grin:


----------

